
New Evidence for the Necessity of Loneliness - elorant
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160510-loneliness-center-in-the-brain/
======
gkya
So MIT researchers had to fiddle with brain cells of mice to find out that
_loneliness makes you seek others_?

